# Police Officer Jillian Michelle Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Jillian Michelle Smith

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Arlington Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, December 28, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 10 months
*Badge Number:* 2650
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, December 28, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Committed Suicide
Police Officer Jillian Smith was shot and killed after responding 
to an apartment for a report of a domestic dispute.

Officer Smith responded to a call of a domestic dispute 
between a husband and wife. When she arrived, the husband 
had already left the apartment. Officer Smith was inside the 
apartment taking a report from the female victim when her 
husband returned and shot and killed both Officer Smith and 
his wife. The suspect then shot and killed himself.

Officer Smith had served with the Arlington Police Department 
for 10 months and had finished her field training 15 days prior to 
her murder.

Agency Contact Information
Arlington Police Department
620 W Division Street
Arlington, TX 76011

Phone: (817) 459-5600

_*Please contact the Arlington Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

RIP


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

A true hero!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

RIP Officer Smith.

There are few things that suck more than having the second officer clear a domestic, and then the husband/boyfriend walks in the door ready to fight.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Too young! RIP!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Rest in peace Officer Smith!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

RIP Officer


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

RIP...you will not be forgotten!


----------



## Truck Trooper (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest in peace Officer Smith


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

This officer placed herself between the shooter and an 11 year old female and actually took the bullets the father had aimed at his own daughter. The girl survived.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, 24 RIP


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Ma'am.


----------

